# Can't find specs on sole thickness of SIDI wires. Help?



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I picked up a pair of SIDI Wire Carbon shoes. I cannot for the life of me find any specifications regarding the sole thickness or "stack height" of this shoe. I know my well used Mavic's are 5.5mm, this is a fact Mavic advertises proudly all over their shoe offering literature. Any owners happen to come across this bit of info when they were doing their pre purchase research? I would cal SIDI customer service but can't get that number either and the US distributor isn't likely to be of help. 
I know I can go by feel but I'd rather just use math to determine how much to bump my seat and bars by. 

Thanks.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Nevermind. Found it on weight weenies. Some guy heard back from SIDI in Italy which seems pretty definite, and while it doesn't include the Wires I believe the 6.6 Genius sole is the same one. So, that's 1.2mm higher than Mavic's. 

"I finally heard back from Sidi (Italy) reagrding stack heights, response below for anyone interested. The e mail was sent some weeks ago but at least they did eventually respond as it's hard to find stack height info on Sidi shoes. They also subsequently confirmed that 2010 carbon soles will be indentical in stack.

It seems that what Sidi Aust said re stack height may have been correct. However, as tcramer points out, stack doesn't take into account the effect of heel last.

Dear Simon,

details for soles:

Ergo 2 - 6,7 mm
Genius 6.6 - 6,7 mm
Genius 5 Pro - 6,7 mm

Millenium 2 sole - 7,8 mm

Regards
Sidisports"


----------

